# Rutherford lab



## gingrove (Nov 11, 2011)

I know that it's a live site but I thought that some one may be interested in this Found on the STFC web:-
First-ever ‘Photowalk’ at the Rutherford Appleton 

Amateur and professional photographers will be able to enjoy unprecedented access to some of the most remarkable science currently being undertaken in the UK, as part of a ‘Photowalk’ at STFC’s Rutherford Appleton Laboratory (RAL) on Thursday 24 November.

For the first time, 144 photographers will be given a comprehensive, behind-the-scenes tour of the Laboratory and invited to take photos that provide a fresh perspective on the world-leading facilities there and the world-changing science and technology they host.

The best of the photos will be eligible for entry into a unique regional and national competition. Judges will include award-wining photographer Max Alexander, as well as a representative from the Royal Photographic Society (a partner in this Photowalk event), professional scientists and members of the public, who will be able to vote for their favourite photos online. 

Max Alexander said: “STFC’s Photowalks are a fantastic and rare opportunity for members of the public and enthusiastic photographers to capture exciting images at some of the UK’s leading science and technology facilities. I thoroughly recommend entering this competition, to get behind the scenes of these inspiring and world class facilities”.

Photowalks, which involve walking with the specific aim of taking photos, are a well-established communal activity enjoyed by amateur and professional photographers all over the globe. The event at RAL will visit a range of leading-edge facilities such as the Diamond Light Source, the Central Laser Facility and the Robotics Trial Area.

Professor John Womersley, STFC Chief Executive, says: “We want these Photowalks to generate some really striking exterior and interior images that will raise awareness of our cutting-edge science and technology. We’re excited to see what eye-catching and surprising results a wide range of photographic styles and approaches will produce.” 

Each photographer will be invited to upload five of their photos on STFC’s website within a week of the event. The best regional photo will receive a prize (£100 of vouchers from photographic retailers Jessops) and the best 10 from each group will go forward to a national competition alongside images taken during corresponding STFC Photowalks at Daresbury Laboratory in Cheshire and the Royal Observatory, Edinburgh. The winner of the national competition, which will be announced in January, will win an iPad or £500 Jessops vouchers.

Winning photos and a selection of others will be posted on STFC’s website. STFC hopes that the best images will be a permanent addition to the extensive portfolio of photographs it uses to raise awareness of its wide-ranging and fascinating work. 

Places on the Photowalk are limited and will be allocated on a first come, first served basis. On registering, applicants will be sent a full information pack including factsheets on the facilities that will be visited during the tour. All participating photographers must be 18 years old or over.

Photographers interested in taking part in this free event should register online at 
http://www.stfc.ac.uk/Public and Schools/37355.aspx

Please contact Vicky Stowell Telephone 01235 446263 or email [email protected] for further information.


----------



## night crawler (Nov 11, 2011)

And guess who works there


----------



## mookster (Nov 11, 2011)

think I might try and book a place!


----------



## gingrove (Nov 11, 2011)

night crawler said:


> And guess who works there



Thought you were in Diamond!


----------



## mookster (Nov 11, 2011)

Just registered, fingers crossed I get a place!


----------



## night crawler (Nov 11, 2011)

gingrove said:


> Thought you were in Diamond!


Where do you think that is then, behind the Rutherford wire. Should be a good day out and if you go up the mound at the back you get a view over the Harwell site as well.


----------



## magmo (Nov 11, 2011)

mookster said:


> Just registered, fingers crossed I get a place!



I have just registered and got an imediate rely confiring my place, I booked the morning sesion.

mo


----------



## mookster (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm on the morning one as well, didn't like the idea of finishing in the dark


----------



## Seahorse (Nov 12, 2011)

As it's a compo, does that mean you won't be able to post your pics on here afterwards?


----------



## magmo (Nov 12, 2011)

There is nothing on their website saying such and I think it would only be the 5 you enter and as these would be on their own website you could link to them.

As they would be taken on their site I supose they could make you sign something but I don't think they would or what would be the point of you taking the pitures if you could only lookat them in bed under the blankets. At the end of the day I think the idea is to highlight the science they are doing (and we are paying for ) so I don't see any useage issues with the photos taken.


----------



## gingrove (Nov 13, 2011)

I can't decide if I want to sign up or not - do I really want to use a days leave to take pictures of of all the places where I've just done the radiation surveys to make sure its safe to go in to take pictures! think that I'll probably leave it to all you good photographers out there who stand a chance of winning.


----------



## night crawler (Nov 13, 2011)

Iv'e posted a few from the sit eon Flickr and I think your ok as long as they are not used commercially but I think Ruterford would like to see them for their use as well.


----------



## mookster (Nov 24, 2011)

What a brilliant morning, when you got there you were assigned groups so it was pot luck what you got to see as each of the 12ish groups got to see two different things. I was one of the lucky ones who got to see the ISIS Synchrotron, unfortunately the Diamond Light Synchrotron was in use this morning at short notice so nobody could see that - although in the time allotted you'd struggle to scratch the surface of the Diamond building.

Photos will be up soon.


----------



## night crawler (Nov 24, 2011)

ISIS is not a patch on Diamond thouigh it is very interesting. You need to look out for an open day at Diamond which they do have quite offen, I'll give you a nod when the next one is. Might add you missed th elast one which was on the 19th Oct.


----------



## magmo (Nov 24, 2011)

What was your second area? I went on the ISIS and tothe Cryolab... it was worth the trip


----------



## mookster (Nov 24, 2011)

magmo said:


> What was your second area? I went on the ISIS and tothe Cryolab... it was worth the trip



'Advanced Materials' which was alright, bit like being back in school though!


----------



## gingrove (Nov 24, 2011)

mookster said:


> What a brilliant morning, when you got there you were assigned groups so it was pot luck what you got to see as each of the 12ish groups got to see two different things. I was one of the lucky ones who got to see the ISIS Synchrotron, unfortunately the Diamond Light Synchrotron was in use this morning at short notice so nobody could see that - although in the time allotted you'd struggle to scratch the surface of the Diamond building.
> 
> Photos will be up soon.



Glad that you enjoyed it I was tied up this morning so I only saw one of the groups in passing, but we have another open day next Jan so I may be able to sort out a visit to Isis if you want another look


----------



## magmo (Nov 24, 2011)

I asked and it s poassable they wll do more and then you can to to the areas you mssed. The Cryo lab was intresting and the people in there were nice. I got some great 3D pictures and tried out my new 3D monitor when I got home, well wothe the money i paid.


----------



## night crawler (Nov 24, 2011)

gingrove said:


> Glad that you enjoyed it I was tied up this morning so I only saw one of the groups in passing, but we have another open day next Jan so I may be able to sort out a visit to Isis if you want another look


So which building are you in then.


----------



## gingrove (Nov 25, 2011)

night crawler said:


> So which building are you in then.



R78- Isis Health Physics except during shutdowns when I seem to spend most of my time in the synch!


----------



## night crawler (Nov 25, 2011)

Ah down the other end of the site from me then, meet up up the mound next week. 
PS I Used to work out of R79


----------

